# المنتديات العامة > المنتدى العام >  >  )(هـل يموت الحب كـمـا يموت الورد)(

## دنيا الأحلام

هل يموت الحب .. كما يموت الورد ؟؟
هل هكذا تموت الأحاسيس الجميلة ..

كما يموت الورد ؟



يموت الورد مقطوعاً من شجرته ..

و كذلك يموت الحب بعد أن يقرر صاحبه اقتطاعه من أحشاء القلب ..

و يموت الورد إذا لم يسقيه صاحبه الماء الذي يحييه ..

وكذلك يموت القلب إذا لم يسقيه صاحبه بالحنان و العاطفة ..

الجميلة والحب ..



لماذا يتعامل الناس مع الحب كما يتعاملون ..

مع الوردة ؟؟


ينظرون إليها و يتمتعون بجمالها ..

يشتمون رائحتها العطرة..

و يجعلونها عنواناً للفرح و السعادة ..

يسقونها و يعتنون بها و يجعلونها سيدة كل ..

الورود و ملكة كل الأزهار ..



كذلك يفعلون مع الحب عندما يحترمونه ..

و يقدسونه و يجعلون من يحبون معجزة جديدة ..

فيبادلونه المشاعر الجميلة و يرسمون له ..

الطريق نحو الجنة و يدخلون على حياته الفرحة ..

و البهجة و يعطونه الوعود و يرسمون له ..

الأحلام و يدخلونه إلى تلك الدنيا الوردية ..

الجميلة بعدها يجدون غيره فيرحلون ..

و يقتلونه قبل الرحيل كما يلقون بالوردة. .

على قارعة الطريق بعد الاستمتاع بها !!



أفكار مجنونه و تساؤلات باحثه عن اجابه ..

هل يموت الحب .. وتنتحر الأشواق ؟؟

لماذا تتغير مشاعر الحــب مــع مرور الايا م ؟؟

هل تموت الأحاسيس الجميلة كما يموت الورد ؟؟


لماذا نحمل عبئا من الذكريات ..

لماذا نشعر بالحنين الى عهود لن تعود ؟؟

لماذا و لماذا تساؤلات كثيره ..

و أهمها هل يموت الحب كما يموت الورد ؟؟


فهل من جواب ؟؟
ملطوش لعيونكم :wink:

----------


## شمعه تحترق

> هل يموت الحب .. وتنتحر الأشواق ؟؟
> ان كان مُصطنع لما لا يموت في قلب صاحبه
> اما الانتحار فيكون في قلب الطرف الآخر .



 





> لماذا تتغير مشاعر الحــب مــع مرور الايا م ؟؟
> إذا كان اساس البناء غير جيد فمن الطبيعي أن تكون
> نهايته الانهيار والسقوط مهما طال به الوقت
> الاساس اختاااه مهم جدا



 

 




> هل تموت الأحاسيس الجميلة كما يموت الورد ؟؟
> الورد يحتاج لإهتمام أليس كذلك .. كذاك المشاعر الجميله والحب تحتاج لمن يحافظ عليها لتستمر 
> نعم تموت وفي أحسن الحالات تضعف بالاهمال .



 




> لماذا نحمل عبئا من الذكريات ..
> 
> لماذا نشعر بالحنين الى عهود لن تعود ؟؟
> 
> 
> 
> يحدث ذلك فقط للأشخاص الحالمين الرومانسيين
> من تتصف قلوبهم بالرقه أما غيرهم فسهل جدا ً
> أن يرمي كل ذكرى خلفه ..ينسى ويبدأ من جديد



 





> و أهمها هل يموت الحب كما يموت الورد ؟؟
> عندما نُسلم بأن الحب حي بداخلنا فإن كل حي
> يمرض ويموت والاهم أن نعرف أن للموت والمرض أسباب لوتلافيناها لن تحدث .



 


صباحك ورد يا دنيا
سعدت بوجودي في صفحتك العابقه بعبير الورود
أسأل الله أن تكون حياتك مليئه بالفرح .
بإنتظار جديدك

----------


## القلب المرح

*سأختصر كلامي هنا بكلمات قليلة* 
*الحب ان كان صادقا وخارجا من قلب صااااااااااااااااادق فلا يموت ابدا* 
*وليس اي حب فان الحب قبل الزواج لا اسميه حبا* 
*فالحب يكن في الخطوبة يتكون شيئا فشيئا حتى يصل للزواج والمعاشره وهنا يكبر الحب وكل شخص يعرف قدره عند الاخر وهذا ان كان قصدك الحب  حب شخصين من جنس مختلف ذكر وانثى*
*يعطيك الله العافيه عالطرح*
*تمنياتي للجميع بالتوفيق*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته...*

*يموت الحب عند الاشخاص الذي لايقدرونه ولايعطوه جل اهتمامهم فيه كما الوردة تماما ,*

*اذا احد اهملها ماتت واذا احد رعاها وسقاها صار حالها افضل حال ...*

*كالحب الذي يوجد به الحنان والعاطفه الصادقه يولد ويستمر في الحياة...* 
*طرح رائع جدااا..مشكورة عالنقل عزيزتي....*
*الله يعطيج العافية وجعل ايامج معمورة بالحياة والورد والسعاده..*
*وتقبلي تحياتي ..عفوا على الاطاله ..*

----------


## كميل الفضلي

> ينظرون إليها و يتمتعون بجمالها ..
> 
> يشتمون رائحتها العطرة..
> 
> و يجعلونها عنواناً للفرح و السعادة ..
> 
> يسقونها و يعتنون بها و يجعلونها سيدة كل ..
> 
> الورود و ملكة كل الأزهار ..



*طرح رائع جدااا......*
*الله يعطيج العافية ..*
*تقبلي تحياتي ..*

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

شمعة تحترق 
شاكره لكِ مروركِ نائبتنا الغالية
وصباحك ورود وخير 
يسلمووووووووووووووووو

القلب المرح 
عزيزي كان القصد من هذا الموضوع الحب ماقبل الخطوبة
وانا اوافقك في رأيك
الف شكر لمرورك اخي لاعدمناك

شذى الزهراء
تسلمي ياأحلى شذاوي في الشبكة كلها
يسلمك ربي لاعدمنا هذه الأطلالة 

كميل الفضلي
الله يعافيك اخي وشرفني مرورك اخي الكريم

----------


## يوم سعيد

بسمه تعالى
أنا في اعتقادي لا أرى الحب شبيهاً دقيقاً للورد أو الوردة على حد سواء ..!! فالوردة وإن كانت رمزاً للنفس المهذبة وصورة رائعة الجمال للأدب الأنيق والرائحة الزكية إلا أن المقارنة بينها وبين الحب لا يتقاربان مع احترامي لكل الآراء المطروحة .. !! فالحب الذي نؤسسه بيننا وبين من نوليه جل اهتمامنا قد يعلو ويتعمق ويتضاعف مع شديد الاهتمام والرعاية وقد ينقش أثراً عميقاً في نفس صاحبه ويتأصل ويتنامى ويصبح قوة عاطفية لا تهزها الأمواج العاتية .. !! بينما الورد ومهما أولي اهتماماً متزايداً وأحطناه بكل ما نملك من ظروف الرعاية والعناية سيأتي يوم وتجف هذه الزهرة وتذبل وتفقد قواها وتسقط وسوف يقوم صاحبها في النهاية بتشييعها إلى سلة المهملات وسوف يأتي بوردة أخرى وهكذا .. !!
هذا هو الفرق في نظري ، فلا شئ يعلو على الحب وليس هناك من ثمة مثال دقيق نصوره بالحب أو نقارنه به ، وقد نجد ما هو قريب من الحب إلا أن الحب في حد ذاته شيئاً فريداً لا يستنسخ أبداً وهو فوق كل الإعتبارات .. !!
تحياتي لصاحب المشاركة 
ودمتم سالمين
يوم سعيد

----------

